# TT RS Detail



## Anakin

Picked my Car up from Pure Detail today, very happy with the results. 
Sorry only after pics...


----------



## jontymo

Looks fantastic, looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.

Jontymo


----------



## landwomble

Can I eat some KFC in it?

V nice, mate.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanikuman

Absolutely stunning colour and finish!


----------



## Anakin

Cleaned and washed it, added 4 more layers of zaino, sealed the wheels with some (poorboys suff) And applied Xtravue to the glass 4h later voila ! plenty of brew breaks inbetween still hard work though 

Very pleased with the results.










































Problem is not the stone chips show up really Bad, (or ive spotted them all waxing it 3 times ) 
Audi dealer havent been able to get me a touch up pen, and the Audi body shop said they could but now they can't.
Friend suggested I try, cartouchuppaints.co.uk. Anyone got any Tip's / advice on where to go to have them done ?


----------



## davelincs

Its a pity there was no before shots Anakin, but she does look excellent
sorry i cannot help with the stone chips


----------



## landwomble

Let me just finish this bucket of KFC and I'll come over and put fingerprints all over...!

Looks great, mate.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakin

landwomble said:


> Let me just finish this bucket of KFC and I'll come over and put fingerprints all over...!
> 
> Looks great, mate.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


mmmmm chicken


----------



## Shrwd

Loving the orange bud!


----------



## k2aho

that's nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TT-Rossco

Fantastic looking car & great colour choice.


----------



## Danny1

nice job mate looking great!


----------



## Anakin

Thanks !

I've had some paint work done 
can you gues what it is ?


----------



## vwcheung

Anakin said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I've had some paint work done
> can you gues what it is ?


pics please


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Looks lovely, my choice of wheels for RS as well.. 8) 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## landwomble

vwcheung said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> I've had some paint work done
> can you gues what it is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics please
Click to expand...

Hint: that IS a pic of the new paint...it's subtle..!


----------



## Anakin

I had the Mirrors fuel cap and rear spoiler support painted Matt titanium.


























Before









After


----------



## landwomble

Looks the absolute tits, mate...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## diamond

Awesome


----------



## Anakin

Added a little bit of Black carbon Fiber


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Looking really good, colour looks great in the sun 8)


----------



## diamond

Absolutely love this motor


----------



## landwomble

Nooooooo! Imagine the downforce you'll lose with the rear wing being lighter!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakin

landwomble said:


> Nooooooo! Imagine the downforce you'll lose with the rear wing being lighter!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Don't worry I'll rebalance it with a more efficient diffusor


----------



## lynchy

The car looks stunning Anakin I was the fella chatting to you at gti international


----------



## alistair

think i just jizzed! amazing looking!!! deffiantly something to work towards


----------



## Anakin

lynchy said:


> The car looks stunning Anakin I was the fella chatting to you at gti international


thanks m8. Almost done now. Needs a wash and a better camera than my Iphone but some teasers b4 I wash it this weekend.



alistair said:


> think i just jizzed! amazing looking!!! deffiantly something to work towards


Thanks, I think 



















I'm still waiting on the Chinn spoiler too.


----------



## washwarehouse

Gorgeous


----------



## Anakin

Still here , just washed it. Needs another detail this spring/summer


----------



## lordlee

Good to see its still in your good hands. Why the wheel swap? I thought the last rims tied in beautifully with the fuel cap and mirrors.

It was looking so good here


----------



## darylbenfield

That Zaino will see you right for ages. Touch up paint - just get a decent bodyshop to mix the colour.


----------



## Anakin

lordlee said:


> Good to see its still in your good hands. Why the wheel swap? I thought the last rims tied in beautifully with the fuel cap and mirrors.
> 
> It was looking so good here


Winter wheels


----------



## Anakin




----------



## arpuc

Anakin said:


>


that looks fantastic


----------



## Craig_09

Looks amazing!! Are the grills where the fog lights would be gloss black on a RS?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes they are

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Craig_09

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes they are
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks for that.. Just bought a gloss black RS grill so will get my lower grills painted to match


----------

